

Taking a Closer Look at Leopard’s Guest Account - tll
http://thelameleopard.wordpress.com/2007/11/07/taking-a-closer-look-at-leopards-guest-account/

======
tptacek
Yeah, that's nice. This was news the day Leopard was released, along with the
fact that you can submit cron jobs and reconfigure wireless. Guest Accounts
are a good way to let your 9 year old use your computer. They aren't a kiosk
solution.

------
epall
I only ever use Guest mode with friends I trust. I'd let them use my account,
but screen corners and funky shortcuts freak them out. The guest mode is a
great way of giving people I trust a vanilla Mac to use for a few minutes.

------
cujo
Nothing says good web design like your snow/rain falling through the text
making it annoying as hell to read. Turn that crap off.

